# bc bud depot



## slick (Jan 11, 2009)

hey i was wondering if anybody had ordered seeds from bc bud depot and what ur experience was thanks...


----------



## jetBLACK (Jan 11, 2009)

im wondering the same thing, and if anyone who lives in the us has ordered from bcbuddepot successfully


----------



## umbra (Jan 11, 2009)

the reason you don't hear anything is because nobody in their right mind would send money to them. they are not legit


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 11, 2009)

i believe they are legit
they aare in high times i dont think they would be in any mag if they were fake or ripped everyone off
i have no experience with them however so i could be wrong


----------



## The New Girl (Jan 11, 2009)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> i believe they are legit
> they aare in high times i dont think they would be in any mag if they were fake or ripped everyone off
> i have no experience with them however so i could be wrong



Hi guys,
   Gee I hope you learn something here, many bad or fake companies have web sites and advertise. ya should try to research before you give advise. Below is the link for ratings, check it out and hopefully it will shed some light on your opinion of them... hope this helps and good luck   

hxxp://www.seedbankupdate.com/su.html

By the way here's a quote from them ...

 This is the rip-off section. The following seedbanks I've heard many bad things about. They are NOT recommended. aka means also known as. X means they seldom or never send the product. N means sending non viable seeds (non sprouting seeds) M indicates they send very inferior seeds or nothing at all 
 A-1 Seedbank (X,N)
  BC Seeds (X,M)
   Beeoo (X) 
Fairlight (X,N)
Greenmanspage (X,M) 
marijuanaseed.us (X) Software Services aka Cannabis4u aka Medical hemp aka   [L.Pafort] (X) 
Richies Seedshack (X)
Stinkey's (X) 
Weedseed (X) 
Pot a Gold (X) 

 These seedbanks are not recommended due to excessive complaints. This is a judgement call and some customers have said they were satisfied. The nature of the complaints are as follows: 10 = non delivery, 11 = very poor customer service, 12 = inferior quality or misrepresented seeds, 13 = unethical conduct by seedbank owner. 
*BCbuddepot (11, 10) *
Bullmall aka Bull-electrical.com (10, 11) 
Ganjaland (10)
Greater Harmony (10) 
Kindseed (10) 
Laughing Moon (10, 11)
  Seedbank Co uk (11) 
Seedbank.com (10)  Topseeds (10)

PS If you go to the link you will find good bank ratings as well as this site has them too, link below.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/MarijuanaSeedbankRating.php


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 11, 2009)

wow!
i cant believe high times carries them with such a bad rating
sorry everyone i just quote what i read or see my bad


----------



## Pothead420 (Jan 11, 2009)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> i believe they are legit
> they aare in high times i dont think they would be in any mag if they were fake or ripped everyone off
> i have no experience with them however so i could be wrong


  i wouldnt go near them con-artist:hitchair: i know to many people who have not gotten there package or half there order and even crushed beens and the beens that made it were in hermie heaven:banana:
if they were legit then word of mouth would be enough advertisement. but instead they pay for these adds in HT that make growers think damn there good and there's always beginner growers who dont know much about seedbanks and because its in HT they think there legit but all it means is that they buy advertising space in HT$$$$$ doesnt make em legit i dont think HT even cares about there buisness practices as long as there getting there money for the article.:confused2:
long story short stay away from them there are much better suppliers to get seeds:hubba: what goes around comes around they will get there's:angrywife:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 11, 2009)

ow little harsh on HT 
i understand they just want money but yu would think they would research a seedbank before putting it in the mag. i just assumed HT did homework like that it sucks they dont. im tempted to email and ask why they support con artist


----------



## jetBLACK (Jan 11, 2009)

i thought the same thing, if it is in HT it must be pretty good. but then i looked in HT again and in every mag on the first page is the advertisements for legal buds, and everyone knows those are no good at all. just in case anyone was wondering about 3 years ago i was in mississippi and i was hurting real bad for soem good bud (im originally from CA living in mississippi with no green) so i ordered legal buds, man what a waste. no nigh no good, and it actually made me throw up!! so i guess anyone can advertise in a mag as long as they got money...

thanks for the info


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 11, 2009)

threw up?that sucks should have got your money back i allways figured the legal bud was like a 0 thc wannabe but wondered if it tasked like the straind its supsoed to but man im sorry for your misfortune


----------



## jetBLACK (Jan 11, 2009)

i used to tell people that it tasted like science. it had a very chemically, man made, created type of taste. i wouldnt even recommend it to my worst enemy. it will not get you hgh at all, please stay away. and they dont give refunds, i tried and they said they had a no return policy.


----------



## Tater (Jan 13, 2009)

My buddy ordered 20 beans from them and they arrived late and had only 1 out of 20 germ and then it got sick and died.  Good times.


----------

